# 60P ADA Style Aquarium Stand



## IUnknown

Going to give a diy ada style stand a try. I'll post progress in case anyone else is interested in doing the same project. The drawing is loaded on sketchup. Following the guide below:

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx

page 1 by gfiske, on Flickr

page 2 by gfiske, on Flickr

page 3 by gfiske, on Flickr


----------



## Yo-han

If you are open for suggestions. I build one myself. Something I would have done different in retrospect is the front bar (above the door). I made it just below the top panel as well, but it's way more beautiful to make the front panel all the way up till the aquarium. Unless you're laminating the thing, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## TropTrea

Another option is to use oak or another hardwood plywood rather than pine plywood and covering it with Formica. This is a personal taste issue as some like the look of wood over the look of Formica. Cost wise it will depend on the type of hardwood you select. The link lists three sheets of 3/4 plywood but 4 X 8 sheets sounds like a lot of wood. With watching you cuts two sheets should be enough. And looking at your dimensions one sheet is possible.

The thing though is with hardwood you want to watch the orientation of the cuts to keep the grain pattern consistent.


----------



## IUnknown

Yeah, I'm going with the example and using Formica. His was a 75 build? So I only needed one sheet of plywood.

IMG_1582 by gfiske, on Flickr

IMG_1589 by gfiske, on Flickr


----------



## TAB

i would highly recommend installing the formica before putting it together. 


it will make things much easier and faster. just have to be a little careful when you cut it


----------



## IUnknown

problems been sourcing the formica, I should have ordered that first. I plan to do the formica at the end to hide the seams.


----------



## TropTrea

IUnknown said:


> problems been sourcing the formica, I should have ordered that first. I plan to do the formica at the end to hide the seams.


Check our Amazon.com Te last time I bought Formica I found that a sheet was cheaper through them even after shipping than buying locally. The selection of colors was also much wider from them.


----------



## TAB

also call up your local cabinet shops that do a lot of comm'l work. they will have a suppler and maybe even some on hand, that you can buy.

I have dozens of sheets in my shop, many where I only needed a small piece or were slightly damaged.


----------



## IUnknown

Had a bit of a learning curve with the formica. Took a bit to figure out the finishing laminate bit. And I have cuts all over the place.

IMG_1688 by gfiske, on Flickr

IMG_1689 by gfiske, on Flickr


----------



## TropTrea

I would say it looks goods. Any wrong cuts seem well hidden


----------



## DutchMuch

How did the stand work out for you in the long run?


----------



## IUnknown

I sold it. I would have painted it if I was to do it again.


----------



## DutchMuch

Did it stay stable though w/ the tank on it etc. ?


----------



## IUnknown

Yes, very stable.


----------

